# Kramer Support Group - Please check



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, Since Jean is so worried about Kramer while she has to go out of town for work, I came up with this idea. I want everyone to post postive thoughts, hugs and support for Kramer. I will put it all into one post or picture, Jean can print it out and put by Kramer's bed so he knows we are all pulling for and supporting him while Momma Jean is gone.

I Thought I would use this picture









from WiscTiger and her gang:


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kramer, All of your Guardian Angels are watching over you. We are sending hundreds of hugs and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Patti sends: Prayers, support, love, positive energy, Reiki, wood being knocked, and positive visualizations all being done for you, sweet Kramer during this brief royal sabbatical.









Grimm, "The Doofinator" sends: Tripe-scented slurpy kisses under the chin,







whole-body-wagging-into-a-"U" wags, yodels, even a collossal paw-wave of supplication to HRH Kramer as he relaxes under the protective gaze of his many attentive







guardian angels.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kramer we are sending you lots of love and hugs your way.
Mom will be home sooner than you Know!!!
You are loved


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Thinking of Kramer and sending lots of positive thoughts to him...


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

HRH Kramer, My gang and I are sending healing and loving thoughts your way. Don't worry your Mama will be home soon. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Take a great dog and help him thrive










is there much else that's so rewarding?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Kramer we all love you - Gracie sends you slurps and I send you ear scritchies. Hugs and kisses







We think of you all the time and look at your pictures, marveling in how handsome you are


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Kramer, 

We haven't met but obviously you are a much loved and cherished member of the family. I know an Angel that I'll ask to visit and hold you close until mom can again. Hugs and kisses to you. ID


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Kramer god bless you and keep that spirit up until Momma comes home...with much pound cake!!
We are all right here...









She will be back very soon...







We love, love, love you!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'> * HRH King Kramer the Great
Grand Poobah of the Universe
Lord of All that is Good
My Dear Kramer,
I've been reading your other thread







and I'm sure you know that people from all around the world are sending Your Royal Highness warming thoughts and loving prayers. 

Just like the others are doing, the Hooligans and I often think about you and include you and your Handmaiden Extraordinaire in our prayers!!!

Please take good care of yourself and remember that we all love you Sweet Kramer!!!

HAIL TO THE KING!!! </span> *


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

All the best from our family, Kramer. Skye and Buddy say your mom takes such great care of you that you will feel her hugs even when she is on her trip.

You are in the hearts and on the minds of so many of on this board. Take care, Kramer and give mom sloppy kisses when she returns home.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

He's so gorgeous. 

Thinking of you and Kramer, Jean. 

All our best.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Jean, our thoughts are with you and Kramer.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jean and Kramer you are always in our thoughts!!!!

HRH, King Kramer, look at it like this. Your mom is going out of town for a couple of days to shop for some new tasty yummies for you. I am sure that empty suitcase she is taking is just to bring back some out of town goodies just for you!

<sorry to put you in a bind Jean but food is a powerful motivator!>


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sending droves of love and hugs to the wonderful King Kramer. Your mom will be back to dote on you before you know it. Wishing you the best, your Highness. 

Jamie, Risa, Kira, and Dusti.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

KRAMER! KRAMER! KRAMER!

Hang in there big guy, all my kids are sending good vibes to you. Be good till mom gets home with all the good stuff!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kramer, sending you lots of healing thoughts and furry nudges from the whole pack here! Be strong for your mom!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Vaccuum packed best wishes from Australia so they'll arrive all fresh and unwrinkly.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers for Kramer, Jean and the pack! 
Wishing safe and easy travels for Jean!

Lots of hugs too!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

AWE Kramer, not to worry mom will be home soon. 

This is the best time to do all those things she wouldn't let you. Just remember not to leave any evidence behind for her to find. 

You will be in my prayers young man.


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Prayers, healing vibes, white light, etc, etc. going out to you HRH Kramer, the furry crew send woofs, wags, sniffs, etc. too. Take care of yourself Jean, we'll be praying for all of you.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411AWE Kramer, not to worry mom will be home soon.
> 
> This is the best time to do all those things she wouldn't let you. Just remember not to leave any evidence behind for her to find.
> 
> You will be in my prayers young man.


Couldn't have said it better!


Always hide the evidence Kramer!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Kramer, we're thinking of you too.







Sending the patience of Sean along with the perseverance/spunk of Neely - what a powerful potion!


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Kramer, everyone from our house just wants you to know that we love you and your Mom so much...you have a ton of folks from all over watching over you...I know that you can tell...and you will just be your old Kramer self...which is SUCH A GOOD THING!!! Your Momma is such a worrier...but that's because she loves you so...Judy


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Kramer-man, please be a brave boy for your Mom. Everybody here is pulling for you and sending you hugs and kisses. Special healing thoughts going to you from Angelina.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Kramer is just my kinda guy. I'm considerably more worried for Jean than I am for Kramer. He's gonna be fine. Oh, he won't live forever & that is sooo brutally unfair. I don't know how much dogs know about death, perhaps more than we do, but they're undeniably experts on living & he does that to the hilt.

Kramer, I've never met you buddy, but I love you none*the*less. Your resilience & joie de vivre remind me so much of my beloved Cochise. Give Mom a kiss&hug. Life may be fleeting, but its very transience renders it all the more precious. Intuitively, shamans such as Kramer, grasp this & live it.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Kramer & Jean, all of my pack and me are sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts your way.. You are greatly loved by alot of people all over the world .. You are both in our prayers and thoughts..


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesday... I'm considerably more worried for Jean than I am for Kramer. He's gonna be fine...


Jean, I hope you won't worry yourself sick, but then again, I know you will. Isn't grandma taking care of Kramer? Then for sure, he'll have a great time and be spoiled rotten. Grandma will take very good care of him and they'll have such fun together!

Sending good thoughts, many prayers and lots of hugs to you all!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Kramer, you command to come to you LOVE from all over the 
world, pretty powerful buddy!

And you oh-so-richly deserve it!

Love you, handsome!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Kramer, Jean, and Jeanpackistan, Renji and I are thinking happy, healthy thoughts and sending vibes of vitality and peace your way. If you notice an extra glow around Kramer, that's all the love and thoughts coming from around the world centered on him.









Just remember, Kramer's a GSD x chow mix; there's nothing he can't handle.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

Jean, my thoughts and healing wishes go out to you and Kramer at this time. My pack and I will send lots of positive energy out west.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Dear Kramer. Hope you are being a very good boy for your Grandma and not getting into the cat food. Your Momma will be home before you know it to make you some yummy cupcakes and ginger snaps and take you for a nice long ride to see your minis. 

Hugs from one of your fan club members and her chow-hound


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Dear King Kramer, 

Hang in there while your momma is out of town. Be good for Grandma. All your fur buddies down here have their puppy paws together and their heads bent in prayers for you to get to feeling better.


----------

